# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  رتبه لازم برای علوم تربیتی

## کنکوری 96

سلام
کسی از دوستان میدونه حداقل و حداکثر رتبه لازم برای تجربی منطقه 2 برای قبولی علوم تربیتی چنده ؟؟ شرایط سنی اخبار جدید گفتن همون 22 سال تمام هست . درسته؟

----------


## reza2018

دانش اموزان کانون با تراز 5000هم قبول شدن.....

----------


## کنکوری 96

> دانش اموزان کانون با تراز 5000هم قبول شدن.....


رتبه در منطقه بفرمایید طبق اخرین امار

----------


## reza2018

> رتبه در منطقه بفرمایید طبق اخرین امار


می تونید خودتون با یه سرچ پیدا کنی

----------


## کنکوری 96

> می تونید خودتون با یه سرچ پیدا کنی


چیزی نبود !!!

----------


## reza2018

> چیزی نبود !!!


سایت کانون رو ببین

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

سلام دوست عزیز.

رتبه ی خیلی خوبی نمیخواد رفیق خودم و همکلاسی خودم کنکور سال 93 با رتبه ی 30 هزار منطقه دو هم قبول شد معلمی یاسوج :Yahoo (83): 

امسال دیگه خیلی ظرفیت ها کم بشه دیگه تا 20 هزار میاری :Yahoo (117): (شرط سن رو هم که پرسیدی بله امسال این شرط سن رو دوسال اضافه کردن)

----------

